
Show HN: Yogi, Document Clustering as a Service - vrk7bp
https://cluster.meetyogi.com/
======
jatsign
What's an example of a business that would want to do this, and why? It looks
interesting, but I fear the landing page is too geared towards saying what it
does, but not telling a potential user why they'd want to do it.

~~~
vrk7bp
Great question, and one we're still juggling with :) We have some management
consulting firms that use the clustering results as part of the analysis they
do for clients, and some brands that have used it to better understand what
people are asking them on their customer support tasks.

I guess this is one of the difficulties that comes with NLP, since it can be
applicable across a wide range of use cases.

------
ReedJessen
Very interested to see the direction this all goes. Good luck.

